# Catholic Chapel, Sheffield Crematorium, April 2019



## HughieD

*1. The History*
Located in Sheffield's City Road Cemetery, this little church is the former Roman Catholic mortuary chapel of St Michael (C Hadfield 1898-1900). Built in Gothic Revival style, it stands 365m north-east of the main entrance of. It was originally financed by the Duke of Norfolk who was a catholic himself. Many of the 'Little Sisters of the Poor', who nursed at the Shrewsbury Hospital (Alms houses) on Norfolk Road are buried here. The area in front of the chapel, known as the Priest Vaults, was not originally designated as land for burial. However, a special resolution was passed by the Burial Board, that enabled the Catholic Diocese to bury their Priests and Canons in a vault on the land.

Here's a bit more detail in terms of its architectural features courtesy of its National Heritage Listing:

"Built of coursed, squared stone with ashlar dressings and plain tile roofs. It comprises a chancel with lantern, a sacristy, nave and west porch. The hexagonal chancel has two single lancets on the north and south sides and is topped with a hexagonal lantern with a larger single lancet on five sides, and a round-arched trefoil window to west. The chancel and lantern have hipped roofs and the lantern is topped with a cross. The nave has three lancet windows on the north and south sides, and a triple lancet window on the west gable. The porch has a moulded round-arched double door."

The chapel is currently vacant and in poor condition. The chapel closed in 1980 due to lack of funds and use and since then it has deteriorated at an alarming rate. It was Grade II listed in 1995 but this hasn't helped save the little place. It's now surrounded by heras fences and deemed a dangerous structure. Other than that, not much history on this little chapel.

*2. The Explore*
A bit of a non-explore really as it’s sealed tight. Reported on this place about four years ago and very little has changed. It’s a shame as it’s a beautiful little place. This time I managed to get a partial peek inside and it looks pretty rough. Anyhow , enough photos for a mini report.

*3. The Pictures*


Funerary Chapel 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Funerary Chapel 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Funerary Chapel 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Funerary Chapel 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Funerary Chapel 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Funerary Chapel 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Funerary Chapel 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7252 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And finally, that little peek inside:


Funerary Chapel 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr

Blimey the roof looks like a shock wave hit it!
Such a shame when interesting buildings go to waste like this. I actually like the stone walls and their unusual shape.


----------



## BikinGlynn

Interesting, love the way the tree is growing through the roof lol


----------



## Sam Haltin

Looks like the roof is about to collapse that's maybe why it's sealed up. A danger to explorers.


----------



## HughieD

Sausage said:


> Blimey the roof looks like a shock wave hit it!
> Such a shame when interesting buildings go to waste like this. I actually like the stone walls and their unusual shape.



Me too. A really cute building.



BikinGlynn said:


> Interesting, love the way the tree is growing through the roof lol



Can't be doing the slates much good! Defo needs a bit of TLC in the roof department, for sure.



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Looks like the roof is about to collapse that's maybe why it's sealed up. A danger to explorers.



To be honest has been sealed like this for many a year now.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

As Hughie states, it has been sealed for a very long time - ever since the internal masonry started to collapse. Perhaps the Catholic Church should dip into its coffers, the place is just becoming a greater eyesore and detracting from the atmosphere of the cemetery.


----------

